# injuries: NYT article



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

As Snowboarders Soar, So Does Concern About Concussions - NYTimes.com


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

lorcar said:


> As Snowboarders Soar, So Does Concern About Concussions - NYTimes.com


That is an interesting article. This was an interesting study I was reading the other day. Another frequent injury in snowboarding seems to be injuries to the spleen. I would not have guessed that...
An analysis of skiing and snowboarding injuries on... [J Trauma. 2009] - PubMed result


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

WTF? Someone else here knows about Pubmed? OK, it's official, now I'm shocked.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

There was another good one about Terrain Park injuries on Medscape. 

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/714860

There's probably more trained medical professionals here than one may think.


----------

